# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  هليل العرضة شمال vs الافريقي التونسي

## عجبكو

*طبعا ده اول بوست لي في المنتدي لمباراة واللهم اجعلو خير هههههههههههههه




المناسبة : دوري أبطال أفريقيا 2011 - دور الـ16 .. جولة الذهاب.
فئات الدخول : "70" جنيها للمقصورة و"40" جنيها للجانبية و"20" جنيها للوسطى و "10" جنيهات للمساطب الشعبية.
القناة الناقلة : قوون .. التردد: 11595 الترميز 27500 4/3
الاذاعة الناقلة : الرياضية 104.
البث المباشر على الانترنت :
قناة قوون
http://goansport.tv/permalink/3005.html
الاذاعة الرياضية 104
http://sportsfm104.net/استمع-للاذاعة/3006.html
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*شايفك فتحت البوست و التمنيات تترى من الصفوة بنصر مؤزر 


                                                *



                                               *



                                               *


                                               *


                                               *



                                               *


                              للأفريقي طبعاً
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*انا افريقى اناتونسى الله يدينا الفى مرادنا
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

شايفك فتحت البوست و التمنيات تترى من الصفوة بنصر مؤزر 


                                                *



                                               *



                                               *


                                               *


                                               *



                                               *


                              للأفريقي طبعاً







الحوشابي سلام والله فتحت البوست و خايف لكن باذن الله الافريقي منصور :ANSmile30:










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كرمة
					

انا افريقى اناتونسى الله يدينا الفى مرادنا





كلنا افارقة يا محمد والله ينصر التوانسة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*انا افريقى انا سودانى
انا مريخى انا تونسى
تتعدد الاسماء والجلفوط واحد
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

انا افريقى انا سودانى
انا مريخى انا تونسى
تتعدد الاسماء والجلفوط واحد



:oao5: حافظ علي المرور وربنا ينصر الافريقي كما نصر مازيمبي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أنا   النفطى    ود   خالتى    وهيثم  مرابط    خالى   أنا  أفريقى    أنا   تونسى   معا    لتشجيع  الأفريقى 

     أكراما   للنفطى   الجاسوس    اللهم   أنصر   الأفريقى   على   الجلافييييييييط   نصرا   أقله   7\صفر(  وزى  ماقال   البرير أشجع  أسرائيل  مايشجع  الزعيم )   نحن   نشحع   أبو  أسرائيل  مانشجع   الجلافيط
*

----------


## عجبكو

*معاك يا ود الدمام كلنا مع الافريقي ضد كلاب السودان
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم اهذمهم هذيمة تتناقلها الاجيال
يارب ياكريم دمر فريق الصابرين
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*انتويا جماعة الخير ماعارفين ان الشعب السوداني كلو افريقي 
وبعد المباراة عازمكم اغنية جديدة اسمها 
( ماما افريكا تونسيا )



المهاجم التشادي غايتو انا شفتو يوم مباراة الزمالك 
الراجل دة اشك انو في زول بقدر عليهو قوي - شوات - سريع - 
ماشاء الله عليهو ...

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*دخول مهند بديلا للكابتن الجلفوط
وفلكسواجن يتاهب للدخول
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ما قلت ليكم ناس قوون خافو من الغلب قطعو الصورة ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الخرطوم 3 حتى الان مهزومة 3
 ال النقر ال
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*هو الرشيد ده خلى الاذاعة لمنه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ربع ساعة في الشوط الثاني والمباراة تعادل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*دخل المباراة 235 الف جنيه سوداني 


بختكم والله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*فلكس يتاهب للدخول الان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*المغرب الفاسي يتقدم علي الخرطوم برباعية الان
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*العفريتى التونسى    متعفرت   كويس    ... 



*

----------


## حافظ النور

*خ 3 حتى الن مهزوم 4
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمات للهلال غير خطرة و مخالفة مع اسامة التعاون و انزار لاعب الافريقي كريم العواضي و خروج التعاون ودخول فلكس
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*دخول الفلس بديل للتهاون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كورة خطرة من عمر بخيت فوق العارضة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مخالفة لصالح الهلال في الدقيقة 20
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الدقيقة 20
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدف للجلافيط عن طريق سادومبا
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*سادومبا جاب قون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*شكلها خربت ههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*للاسف هدف للهل فى الدقيقة 22
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الله يلعنو أب راس مدوقس ده
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ود نادية يطمن الجميع انه بخير ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*عاد البث في قناة قوون بعد جاب الهلال هدف عملتوهتا ظاهرة يا ناس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*فلكسواجن هجمة خطيرة للاوت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الان الهلال يلعب بحماس اللهم ثبت اخواننا التوانسة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة من التشادي تنتهي بخطا لمصلحة عمر بخيت
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*هذا التشادى لا يفقه فى الكوره
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تغيير وسام يحي بحلمي في الافريقي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله بشة يضيع كورة حبوبتي كان جابتها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سيف مساوي يسقط علي ارض الملعب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تقطع للصورة من قناة فوول
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*هدف فطيسه 
حارس فته
التشادى بس شغال جلد فى الجماعة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هههههههه يا الله الدرون التشادي قادر علي العودة للمبارة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمات للافريقي دون جدوي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 85 و الهلال متقدم بهدف يتيم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خروج زهير و دخول اللاعب رقم 21
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة للافريقي يستلم المعز
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*فلس و تهديفة وداها السماء
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*التشادي جلد الهلال كلو والله ههههههههههههه الله يخليك يا اليكس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انزار لمهند الطاهر لضربه مهدي في وجهه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خروج ايزكال و دخول وجدي المشرقي واربعة دقائق وقت بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اللهم ثبت اخواننا الافارقة في اخر الدقائق
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة من مهند الطاهر عاليه خارج المرمي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اخر دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سادومبا يضيع هدف سهل للغاية خارج المرمي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انزار حارس الافريقي لتضيعه الوقت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 97 و الحكم احتسب 4 دقائق دي فهموني ليها كيف
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*نتيجة  ايجابية  جدا   جدا  ..   للخروج  من الابطال
*

----------


## عجبكو

*حارس الافريقي يرقد في ال18 و المعز داير يبكي هههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*4 دقائق زمن اضافى و5 دقائق فوق االزمن الاضافى حتى الان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مبروووووووووك نهاية المباراة بهدف للهلال و الطيران من الابطال سيكون من ملعب رادس في تونس الخضراء انتظرونا بعد 14 يوم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

نتيجة  ايجابية  جدا   جدا  ..   للخروج  من الابطال




:mig001:

  :019::019::019:  هم ما خرجو لسه يا بحاري
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*عجبكو التعب شنو (ما بستاهلوا كل التعب دا 
عمك الحكم رفع اربع دقائق صفر فى الدقيقة مئة بالتمام والكمال 
زكاتك يا الله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فائزمصطفى جعفر
					

عجبكو التعب شنو (ما بستاهلوا كل التعب دا 
عمك الحكم رفع اربع دقائق صفر فى الدقيقة مئة بالتمام والكمال 
زكاتك يا الله





والله الحكم ماسورة اربعة بوصة :emoticon-animal-016 و ناس قون اكبر ماسورة
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*اولاد المسمى بالنقر مغلوبين 5/1
                        	*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*اتمنى ان يستمروا فى الابطال لانو فرق الكونفيدرالية جد تعبانة . ما فيها غير الافريقى التونسى وهو مهزوم من الفريق الجابونى بتاع النيل 3 صفر و مطرودين مو تلاتة لاعبين.
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله تاني ما حيمشو الي للكنفدرالية ههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## نعيم عجيمي

*غايتو انا شايف انهم احسن يواصلوا في الابطال عشان لحدي شهر سبعة كدة بكونو عرفوا حاجة واتخارجوا بفضايح لكن في الكونفدرالية حيجهجهونا معاهم لعيد الضحية.
*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*انا افريقي انا سوداني
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*و نتمنى للافريقي نصرا مؤزرا    في تونس  ... ربي اجعلها مازمبية
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*




طبعا ده اول بوست لي في المنتدي لمباراة واللهم اجعلو خير



الليله ياكج..فتحت البوست؟
اول امبارح تضحك فيني؟
امانه ما وقع راجل!!!!
الليله بي وين؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الاياب يكرم المرء او يهان
التانيه بالازرق دي جايه جايه
*

----------


## احمد علي الحلفاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Nouryal77
					

اتمنى ان يستمروا فى الابطال لانو فرق الكونفيدرالية جد تعبانة . ما فيها غير الافريقى التونسى وهو مهزوم من الفريق الجابونى بتاع النيل 3 صفر و مطرودين مو تلاتة لاعبين.



 انا زاتي بقول نفس الكلام ده احسن يستمروا في الابطال لانو الكونفدراليه مافيها اي فريق
كلهم تعبانين وبيمشي فيها الهليل لي قدام
                        	*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*ياخالق السماوات والارض اهزمهم هزيمه يدنى لها الجبين اقلاها خمسه قولوا امين جميعا ياصفوه الدعاء ثم الدعاء
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*نتمنى للجلافيط هزيمة مزلة تليق بوضاعتهم ويوثقها التاريخ .
*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*هزيمة تاريخية يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب العالمين
                        	*

----------

